# Hey from Pennsylvania



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm new here, I've got 4 horses, 2 dogs and 7 puppies. Looking forward to meeting the members.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcomes


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you have any pics? Be great to see some...


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome!!!


----------



## EpicÃ©a (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome!  

Four horses, two cats and seven puppies, lucky you!


----------

